# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Comodo Internet Security

## Sanych

*Comodo Internet Security* - абсолютно бесплатная в отличие от многих и многих, не требующая ни каких ключей комплексная защита от интернет-угроз, включающая антивирус, персональный фаервол и модуль защиты от вредоносных программ Comodo Defense+. Русская версия  

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Программа защиты от интернет-угроз Comodo Internet Security состоит из антивируса Comodo Antivirus, персонального фаервола Comodo Firewall и модуля защиты Comodo Defense+.

Главная особенность новой версии - многоязычный, включая русский, интерфейс.

Отлично сбалансированный программный комплекс для обеспечения безопасности в Сети. В комплекс включены все необходимые утилиты для спокойного серфинга в Интернете, для борьбы с вирусами, троянами, adware-модулями и т.д. 

*Основные характеристики Comodo Internet Security:*

- Блокирует установку вирусов, червей, шпионских программ, кейлоггеров и другого вредоносного программного обеспечения.
- Блокирует сканирование портов, попытки проникновения, хаккеров.
- Блокирует модификацию критических файлов системы.
- Встроенный планировщик заданий позволяет проводить сканирование по расписанию.
- Изолирует подозрительные файлы в карантин.
- Ежедневное автоматическое обновление вирусной базы данных.
- Бесплатное использование. Никаких сборов или пожертвований.
Внимание:

1. Comodo Firewall или Comodo Antivirus могут быть установлены отдельно один от другого. Просто отключите ненужные компоненты во время установки.

2. По умолчанию Comodo Internet Security устанавливает панель инструментов Ask и изменяет стартовую страницу браузера. Если вам это не нужно – отключите это во время установки.

Сам фаервол от Комодо по тестам всегда был один из лучших. А вот антивирус первых версий подкачал. Говорят что исправились. Посмотрим, может кто поставит, потестит. Отписывайтесь в теме.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

Отличная прога. Сам ей пользуюсь.
У меня стоит фаервол в связке со сторонним антивирусом (Avira). И я доволен.
Хороший фаервол просто необходим на компьютере.

----------


## Sanych

Да, но тут предлагают полноценную связку от производителя. Фаер + антивирь, всё в одном и другие больше не нужны как бы.

----------


## Mitrej

Антивирь от Comodo по тестам не очень хорошие результаты показывает. А фаервол один из лучших.
У меня раньше стоял Comodo Firewall 2.4 RUS в связке с Avira. Потом вышел Comodo Firewall 3, за ним Comodo Internet Security 3, но они были только на ENG. А как только Comodo Internet Security 3 русифицировали я себе его и поставил.
Ps: Comodo Firewall с Касперским (антивирус) на одном компьютере не уживутся.

----------


## HARON

> А как только Comodo Internet Security 3 русифицировали..


А когда это его русифицировали?

----------


## Sanych

По моему с апреля месяца этого года. На скринах же русский язык везде.

----------


## HARON

Если есть у кого русифицированный Comodo Firewall v3.. выложите плиз!

----------


## Stych

Сей продукт - COMODO Firewall Pro - более не выпускается. Если тебе нужен только фаерволл, то при установке CIS оставь галку только на фаере и будет тебе счастье). И еще - Начиная с версии 3.9 CIS поддерживает русский язык.

----------


## HARON

Поставил,отказался работать(показывает ошибку работы фаера),диспетчером не исправил.Удалил нафиг!

----------


## Sanych

А какую хоть ошибку показывал? Может стал криво?

----------


## HARON

> А какую хоть ошибку показывал? Может стал криво?


Переустановил, та же фигня! Мне нужен один рускоязычный фаер ТРЕТЬЕЙ версии!!!

----------


## Mitrej

> Мне нужен один рускоязычный фаер ТРЕТЬЕЙ версии!!!


Такого *НЕТ*.

----------


## HARON

> Такого *НЕТ*.


Гонишь,Митя!Он же у меня ставится,но чет не пашет как надо!

Не разводите флуд. Тебе же все дословно объяснили, Харон. "Погугли" если не веришь.

----------


## Pasha_49

Хороший антивирус и фаер, тестирую. По virustotal.com видел вирусы, которых каспер не знал. Работает нормально.  Не понравилось только система обновлений. Скачал прогу от 19 ноября, хочет обновиться, и скачать 100 метров(( На форумах тоже жалуются что много трафика ест. А в остальном отлично.

----------


## Stych

*Comodo Internet Security 3.13*

*Freeware*

*Разработчик* Comodo Security Solutions

Еще год назад сочетание слов «бесплатный антивирус/файрвол» вызывало у пользователей лишь улыбку – по обеспечиваемому уровню защиты такое ПО серьезно уступало коммерческим аналогам. Однако в 2008 году все разительно изменилось. Антивирус Avira AntiVir на равных конкурирует с платными продуктами, а freeware-брандмауэр от Comodo соперничает с признанным лидером рынка – Agnitum Outpost Firewall.

И вот, похоже, сделан первый шаг к победе freeware в области защиты ПК – Comodo выпустила бесплатный комплекс сетевой безопасности Comodo Internet Security, не имеющий аналогов.

Высококачественное бесплатное ПО уже давно стало визитной карточкой Comodo Labs. В своем флагманском продукте Comodo Internet Security разработчики свели воедино три компонента по охране ПК – антивирус, файрвол и проактивную защиту. Отличительной чертой встроенного антивируса является высокая скорость сканирования (системный диск объемом 100 ГБ, из которых свободно 50 ГБ, был проверен всего за 10 мин) и скромные системные требования – так, антивирусный сканер потреблял всего 20–30 МБ RAM и 0–2% CPU. Тем не менее по субъективным ощущениям работать в текстовом редакторе или браузере во время сканирования системного диска было некомфортно. Зато стоит отметить «интеллектуальное» обращение Comodo Antivirus с обнаруженными угрозами: после завершения сканирования ПК подозрительные файлы отображаются в специальном отчете. Чрезвычайно удобно, ведь порой в список «угроз» попадают вполне безобидные программы, поэтому бездумно удалять все подряд не стоит. Интересно, что пользователь волен тут же добавить «хорошие» файлы в перечень исключений, так что в следующий раз программа уже не станет беспокоить вас по мелочам. Для полной уверенности в качестве Comodo Antivirus не хватает лишь тестов Virus Bulletin/AV-Test.org/AV-Comparatives, которые Comodo пока что игнорирует. Впрочем, титул VB100% здесь не настолько важен, ведь в случае неудачи антивируса в CIS его тут же подстрахуют мощный файрвол и проактивная защита Defense+.

Подозрительные изменения в системных файлах или несанкционированные действия нового приложения будут мгновенно обнаружены и пресечены силами Defense+. Весьма радует тот факт, что сколь-нибудь существенные обращения к пользователю проявляются только в момент инсталляции программ, во всех остальных случаях проактивная защита ведет себя довольно «тихо», что не может не радовать.

Традиционными требованиями к файрволу являются минимум запросов к пользователю и максимально высокий уровень обеспечиваемой защиты. CIS успешно проходит оба теста – огромное количество предустановленных правил для популярного интернет-ПО гарантирует автоматическую настройку приложений для работы в Сети, а высокий 90%-ный уровень защиты от всевозможных leak-тестов (по данным именитого ресурса Matousec Transparent Security, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) как нельзя лучше свидетельствует о надежности Comodo Firewall. Не забыты и профессионалы: специально для них в Comodo Internet Security предназначены инструменты для создания многоуровневых систем правил файрвола для групп приложений, тонкая настройка алгоритмов обнаружения и глушения DDoS-атак, скрытие ПК в локальной сети путем блокировки определенных портов и т. д. 

В итоге по функциональности и надежности Comodo Internet Security занимает одну из ведущих позиций на рынке комплексов сетевой безопасности, выгодно выделяясь на фоне коммерческих продуктов. Конечно, до идеала CIS пока еще далеко – сказывается отсутствие встроенного антиспам-модуля, да и сертификация антивируса в Virus Bulletin тоже не помешала бы. Тем не менее, как и в случае с Outpost Internet Security, мощный файрвол «перевешивает» недостатки относительно слабого антивируса, благодаря чему CIS заслуженно получает твердую четверку.

*Вердикт*

Рейтинг  4/5

+ Бесплатность; мощный файрвол и проактивная защита

- Антивирус пока не получил сертификации Virus Bulletin; отсутствие антиспам-модуля

Источник
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Дата статьи март 2009 года

----------


## Sanych

Закиньте кто свеженькую версию по возможности. А то моя ссылка уже не пашет в первом сообщении, а копии не осталось. Посмотрим, что за зверь

----------


## Pasha_49

*Comodo Internet Security*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Скриншот версии 3.9.хх.ххх
Тип	Antivirus, Firewall
Разработчик	Comodo Group
ОС	Windows XP/Vista/Windows 7
Версия	3.13.121240.574
Лицензия	Freeware
Сайт	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*COMODO Internet Security* — это программный комплекс, состоящий из Comodo AntiVirus и Comodo Firewall для Microsoft Windows XP и Vista. Comodo AntiVirus и Comodo Firewall могут быть установлены отдельно и использоваться как самостоятельные продукты.Содержание

Возможности программы
Проактивная защита.
Эвристический анализ.
Защита от интернет-атак.
Защита от переполнения буфера.
Защита от несанкционированного доступа и вирусов.
Защита важных системных файлов и записей реестра от внутренних атак.
Ежедневные, автоматические обновления антивирусных баз.
Изолирование подозрительных файлов в карантин для предотвращения инфекции.
Встроенный планировщик сканирования.

Особенности программы
Проактивная защита включает в себя HIPS (Host Intrusion Prevention Systems) — система отражения локальных угроз. Задачей HIPS является контроль за работой приложений и блокировка потенциально опасных операций по заданным критериям.

Позиции в рейтингах
На сайте matousec.com, посвящённом проблемам защиты персонального компьютера программами класса Firewall, Comodo Internet Security 3.12.111745.560 занял первое место как среди бесплатных программ, так и в общем зачёте с результатом 100 % и оценкой «Excellent». Рекомендован к применению.[1]
В тесте на способность системы HIPS защитить ядро Windows, проведённом сайтом anti-malware.ru в апреле 2009 года, Comodo Internet Security 3.8.65951.477 вместе с Online Armor занял первое место, пройдя 9 тестов из 9[2].
В тесте антивирусов на защиту от новейших (Zero-day) вредоносных программ, проведённом сайтом anti-malware.ru в ноябре 2009 года, Comodo Internet Security 3.9 занял третье место после DefenseWall HIPS и Kaspersky Internet Security и получил высокую награду Gold Zero-day Protection Award[3].

Источники
↑ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].)
↑ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
↑ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ссылки
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Материал из Википедии — свободной энциклопедии Comodo Internet Security

----------


## Sanych

Скачал, поставил без обновления. Что-то совсем антивирь почти ничего не видит. Дал ему архивчик из 100 вирусов, он там 10 штук только нашёл. Ещё давал файлик с Win32.Sality, говорит - нет вирусов. С обновлением мне интересно он хоть Sality видит, иначе совсем капец.

Кому интересно вот этот тестовый архив на 100 вирсусов. Пароль - 123. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

> Скачал прогу от 19 ноября, хочет обновиться, и скачать 100 метров(( На форумах тоже жалуются что много трафика ест


А мне вот интересно, что ж он такое тащит на 100 метров, если сам установочник обычного комплекта антивирус + фаер весят в среднем 50-60 Мб Знает кто??

----------


## BiZ111

А я не понимаю, для чего Фаерволл, если есть встроенный в антивирусы. Я думаю, в нашей среде фаервол - абсолютно не нужен. Это уже фанатизм


Какой лучше КОмодо или Аутпост?

----------


## Sanych

Встроеный фаер есть не во всех антивирусах. А Комодо или Оутпост, они Комодо был чуть лучше по тестам. Но вся фишка была в том, что он бесплатный.

----------


## HARON

А на Оутпост ключик на год найти--"как 2 пальца об асфальт!"

----------


## SDS

*HARON*, меня этото Outpost задолбал запросами и я его прибрал
сижу на одной Avire мяукает когда надо, вроде ничё, за год инфекций 
не наблюдалось

----------


## HARON

> *HARON*, меня этото Outpost задолбал запросами и я его прибрал
> сижу на одной Avire мяукает когда надо, вроде ничё, за год инфекций 
> не наблюдалось


Так на Госте и вряд ли будут, а ты по платке денек полазь!)))

----------


## BiZ111

Лёша, вот мне нужен допустим ТОЛЬКО фаерволл, без антивируса встроенного и прочих примочек. В Аутпосте так можно? И что за запросы...Мне бы чтоб тихо всё было, поставил и забыл

----------


## HARON

> Лёша, вот мне нужен допустим ТОЛЬКО фаерволл, без антивируса встроенного и прочих примочек. В Аутпосте так можно? И что за запросы...Мне бы чтоб тихо всё было, поставил и забыл



Аутпост изначально и был задуман как простой фаер,это потом уже начали всё усложнять и добавлять.
Дело в том,что некоторые фаеры не очень ладят с некоторыми антивирями.

Шоб тихо--без шума и пыли? Поставь второй Камод!

----------


## BiZ111

Ну, вот, например, НОД32 не очень ладит...Ну это как бы понятно, НОД ведь ЗЛО  И я знаю, Лёня, что ты со мной согласен, не отпирайся))) 

На тех сайтах, на которых мы с тобой бываем, много всяких троянов. Ты в день много ловишь? У тебя Outpost стоит?

----------


## HARON

Посмотри вверх на два поста))))))!

P/S.Кстати, Каспер больше упирается на фаеры чем НОД))))

----------


## BiZ111

Так я не понял, Comodo Internet Security это тоже самое, что и Kaspersky Internet Security и Norton Internet Security?

----------


## HARON

> Так я не понял, Comodo Internet Security это тоже самое, что и Kaspersky Internet Security и Norton Internet Security?


КАКАЯ ДОГАДЛИВОСТЬ!!! Я ПОРАЖЁН!!!

----------


## BiZ111

*Саныч, а можешь выложить ещё раз архивчик из 100 вирусов?*


*Вот, вам, ребятки, поновее версия Комодо)) На здоровье!*

*Comodo Internet Securiry
3.9.95478.509
XP Vista
(x32 & x64)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






> Установить *COMODO Antivirus* – Выбрав этот вариант, вы установите Антивирус Comodo в комплекте с модулем Защита+. Если вы желаете продолжить пользоваться уже имеющейся у вас антивирусной программой, вам следует убрать данный флажок. 
> 
> Установить *COMODO Firewall* - Выбрав этот вариант, вы установите Фаервол Comodo в комплекте с модулем Защита+. Если вы желаете продолжить пользоваться уже имеющимся у Вас фаерволом, Вам следует убрать данный флажок. 
> 
> Установить *полный комплект защиты* — Мы рекомендуем деинсталлировать фаервол и антивирус от других поставщиков (если таковые имеются) и, проставив соответствующие флажки, выбрать установку Фаервола и Антивируса от Comodo, при этом вы получите технически совершенный набор безопасности, способный максимально защитить ваш компьютер от любого типа угроз - вирусов, вредоносного программного обеспечения, троянских программ, несанкционированного проникновения, хакерских атак и проч. 
> 
> Установить *COMODO LivePCSupport* — Выбрав эту дополнительную опцию, вы сможете в течение 30 дней бесплатно пользоваться услугой круглосуточной «живой» технической поддержки со стороны наших специалистов, что даст вам возможность уверенно освоиться со всеми компонентами приложения. Подробнее о LivePCSupport.

----------


## Sanych

Тестовый архив 100 вирусов. Пароль 123.
Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

А я поставил "PC Tools Internet Security" - и весьма доволен, он с моим
антивирусом "Avira" не конфликтить

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
результат сканирования:
Avira вычислила 89 вирусов
PC Tool - 59

----------


## BiZ111

*Comodo Internet Securiry
4.1.149672.916
Windows XP/Vista/7
(32-bit)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]






> Установить *COMODO Antivirus* – Выбрав этот вариант, вы установите Антивирус Comodo в комплекте с модулем Защита+. Если вы желаете продолжить пользоваться уже имеющейся у вас антивирусной программой, вам следует убрать данный флажок. 
> 
> Установить *COMODO Firewall* - Выбрав этот вариант, вы установите Фаервол Comodo в комплекте с модулем Защита+. Если вы желаете продолжить пользоваться уже имеющимся у Вас фаерволом, Вам следует убрать данный флажок. 
> 
> Установить *полный комплект защиты* — Мы рекомендуем деинсталлировать фаервол и антивирус от других поставщиков (если таковые имеются) и, проставив соответствующие флажки, выбрать установку Фаервола и Антивируса от Comodo, при этом вы получите технически совершенный набор безопасности, способный максимально защитить ваш компьютер от любого типа угроз - вирусов, вредоносного программного обеспечения, троянских программ, несанкционированного проникновения, хакерских атак и проч. 
> 
> Установить *COMODO LivePCSupport* — Выбрав эту дополнительную опцию, вы сможете в течение 30 дней бесплатно пользоваться услугой круглосуточной «живой» технической поддержки со стороны наших специалистов, что даст вам возможность уверенно освоиться со всеми компонентами приложения. Подробнее о LivePCSupport.

----------


## Sanych

*Обновить Comodo Internet Securiry из локальной папки.*

Пробовал я ставить Comodo Internet Securiry 4.1.149672.916. Так вот вся его беда в том, что после установки, он скачивает довольно большую антивирусную базу. На сегодняшнее число это 85Мб. Вопрос назрел, как обновить локально???

Итак:
Comodo хранит свои базы в файле Crogram Files-COMODO-COMODO- Internet Security-scanners-bases.cav но заменить этот файл при работающем антивирусе не получится — Комод крепко держит этот файл. Остановить службу комода тоже не получится, да и вообще, желательно довести обновление до автоматизма, чтобы «поставил и забыл». Решение было найдено следующее. Несмотря на то, что Comodo держит файл и не дает его удалить, система позволяет его переименовать! После переименования файл все-равно остается заблокированным, но прикол в том, что после перезагрузки Comodo будет подключать не переименованный файл, а именно bases.cav! На этом и строится система оффлайнового обновления:
Переименовываем в папке Crogram FilesCOMODOCOMODO Internet Securityscanners файл bases.cav, например в bases.old
Копируем в эту папку файл bases.cav, взятый у обновленного антивируса
Перезагружаем компьютер
Наслаждаемся обновленным Comodo Internet Security

----------


## Sanych

*Темы для Comodo Internet Securiry*

По умолчанию родная тема в Comodo красная. Это не всем нравиться. Не привычно после Касперского, похоже как сигнал на заражение. 

Добавляю пак скинов для CIS. Разархивировать в папку themes. Главное окно - Разное - Настройки - Темы - выбор темы.

Скачать темы - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Базы для локального обновления кто решит поставить себе сие чудо. 

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## rav0001

Привет всем. 
Sanych выложи если не сложно еще раз архив с вирями...
Установил се сомодо версии 5.0., просканил после кис10 с новыми базами и что бы вы думали , он таки нашол 75 вредоносных программ и среди них пару тройку троянов. Вопрос: локально обнавлять его как ты и писал, путем замены старой базы на новую с переименование??? базы качать на оф сайте?? И если другой способ обнавления локально?? так как у меня 50 машин и 1 сервак который перегружать много крика будет.... а ходить и в отдельности каждую машину обновлять лениво и нет времени.

----------


## Sanych

Значит так. Я не совсем понял, как именно ты хочешь обновляться. Но единственный способ который я нашёл локального обновления описан выше. Принцип там простой. Обновиться с нета. Записать, на флэшку к примеру, базу -  bases.cav. Потом там где надо обновить, переименовать старую базу. Скопировать туда новую. Перезагрузить, и антивирь будет работать от новой базы, а старую удалить.
Так как антивирь бесплатный и не требует лицензии для корпораций, то наверняка есть способ которым обновляют машины в сети. Я просто не искал этого.

Архив с вирусами - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Пароль на архив - *123*

Отпиши сколько нашел, а лучше скрин.

----------


## Sanych

*Comodo Internet Security 5.0.163652.1142*

*Скачать* для  Windows: 7 / Vista / XP 64-bit - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Скачать* для Windows: 7 / Vista / XP 86-bit - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Описание программы:*
Программа защиты от интернет-угроз Comodo Internet Security является бесплатной, многоуровневой системой безопасности компьютера, которая защищает от вирусов и других вредоносных программ, хакеров и кражи личной информации. 

Антивирусная программа Comodo в версии Internet Security сочетает мощный антивирус Comodo Antivirus, корпоративного класса фаервол Comodo Firewall и автоматическую систему песочницы неизвестных файлов Auto Sandbox Technology.
*Основные возможности Comodo Internet Security:*
• Антивирус, антишпион, антируткит и защита от ботов
• Защищает компьютер от Интернет-атак
• Обнаруживает и удаляет все виды вирусов
• Предотвращает попытки установки вредоносных программ
• Auto Sandbox Technology
• Прост в установке, настройке и использовании
• Бесплатен для частных и коммерческих пользователей

*Основные компоненты Comodo Internet Security*

*Антивирус Comodo:*Обнаруживает, блокирует и уничтожает вирусы, обнаруженные на персональных компьютерах и в сетяхОбеспечивает непрерывную защиту с помощью сканирования в реальном времени по доступу в системуАвтоматически и ежедневно обновляет базы данных вирусовОснащен встроенной проактивной защитой от вирусов/троянских программПродукт бесплатный
*Фаервол Comodo*:Неоднократно признавался победителем независимых конкурсов ПО данного классаАвтоматически делает компьютер невидимым для хакерских атакАнализирует и фильтрует входящий и исходящий трафик вашего компьютераОснащен встроенной проактивной защитой от вирусов/троянских программПродукт бесплатный
*Панель инструментов Comodo HopSurf:*Связывает ваш веб-браузер с онлайн-Антивирусом Comodo для быстрой антивирусной диагностики "на лету"Дает возможность зарегистрировать свою страницу в нашей социальной сети для поиска новых знакомств по интересамПозволяет размещать на сайтах тэги, давать им рейтинговую оценку, рассылать друзьям ссылки на интересные сайтыДает возможность настраивать SurfTimer на автоматический выход на интересующие вас сайтыПродукт бесплатный
*Comodo TrustConnect:*Обеспечивает защиту беспроводной и проводной связи между вашим и другими компьютерамиДелает интернет-серфинг безопасным в точках общественного доступа в интернет, таких как кафе, гостиницы, аэропорты т.д.Защищает частную информацию от попадания в руки к компьютерным преступникам во время онлайн сессийОбеспечивает полное шифрование исходящего и входящего трафика
*Comodo Internet Security* - отлично сбалансированный программный комплекс для обеспечения безопасности в Сети. В комплекс включены все необходимые утилиты для спокойного серфинга в Интернете, для борьбы с вирусами, троянами, adware-модулями и т.д.

----------


## rav0001

привет. вот я проверил на 4 антивирях базы у всех за 25.11.2010

----------


## rav0001

привет. вот я проверил на 4 антивирях базы у всех за 25.11.2010 !!!!!

----------


## rav0001

привет. вот я проверил на 4 антивирях базы у всех за 25.11.2010 
comodo 5.0.
KIS 10
Avira
KIS 7

----------


## rav0001

> привет. вот я проверил на 4 антивирях базы у всех за 25.11.2010 
> comodo 5.0.
> KIS 10
> Avira
> KIS 7


и последнне

----------


## Sanych

Всё правильно. Комодо не детектит там 11 штук. И не детектит задуманно. Я отправлял эти файлы в лабораторию Касперского, и пришел ответ, что файлы не являются зловредами как таковыми, а что-то на подобие eicar теста. Это когда создаёшь текстовый документ с записью определённой и сканишь. Антивирь должен написать что там eicar вирус. Так же в ответе было что часть из этих 11 настолько стары, что современный софт изначально имеет от них имунитет, дыры которые были в 2007-2008 г. уже закрыты сервис паком, исправлениями, патчами, новыми версиями и прочее. 

Так что Комодо не считает нужным держать эти записи в базе. Вопрос конечно спорный, но технология другая у антивиря.

У него есть режим *Sandbox.* Это виртуальный запуск в так называемой песочнице. Когда подозрительный файл запускается виртуально в соответствии заданной политикой на вкладке - *Защита - Настройки проактивной защиты - Настройки контроля исполнения - Обрабатывать неопознанные файлы как* - вот тут можно выставить политику пожеще, к примеру - Ограниченные. Sandbox естественно должен быть включен.

Попробуй ещё проверить вот этим архивом вирусов. *Пароль к нему - 123*

Сачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
У меня вот что получилось: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## rav0001

Блин... У меня COMODO грузит систему что просто п...ц! первый раз когда я его установил у меня появился новый процесс cisvc.exe-который грузил проц на 100% если его удаляеш то перестовал работать COMODO!!!(и подумал что это относится к антивирю),  я переустановил его и 1 день работала все нормально а теперь(сегодня) я оставил комп на полтора часа (был на планерке) и он завис, я даже не смог увидеть какой процесс подвесил систему (т.к. диспеетчер задачь не открывался), проверил файл cisvc.exe в системе не появилсе... как только вырубаею камодо и ставлю кис10 все проблемы с зависанием проподают... 
Помоги плиз с этим вопросом.

И еще cmdagent.exe при старте системы использует 45 мб оперативы и задействует проц на 40%... 
Проверю еще раз через какое время бездействия подвиснет система и постораюсь выяснить кокой процес этому способствует...

----------


## Sanych

> И еще cmdagent.exe при старте системы использует 45 мб оперативы и задействует проц на 40%...


Есть предположение, что это облачный сканер пытается залезть в сеть. У Комодо есть такая фишка в настройках - Облачный сканер. Сверка CRC (контрольных сумм файлов) с базой данных (черные и белые списки) на сервере компании, для выявления новых malware.
А проще говоря, сигнатуры malware расположены на сервере, а не на ПК пользователя. Попробуй сначала отключить на вкладке - Антивирус - Настройки сканирования - Сканирование в реальном времени - Сканировать память при старте. А если не поможет, отключи везде облачные технологии проверки. Я никаких глюков не наблюдаю с зависанием, и загружается он явно быстрее Каспера при включении компа. КИС 2011 я пока отключил.

Я несколько раз ставил НОД, и вот там был процес, который вешал систему под 100% C Комодо я такого не наблюдаю. У меня Win7x64 Вот такой диспетчер задач мой, как видишь, Комодо там почти ничего не ест. И постоянно от Комодо у меня один процес висит - cfp.exe 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*А другой пак вирусов не сканил антивирями???*

----------


## rav0001

просканил, вот результат:....

----------


## Sanych

У меня такой же в теме чуть выше. Правда почему-то файлов меньше в нём. А другими антивирями не сканил??

----------


## rav0001

затем просканил кис10 и ОН НИЧЕГО не нашол!!!!!!!!!!!! сказал опасных ебьектов не обнаружено???че за н,,,х??
И еще раз про обнавления у меня есть 1 комп с доступом в нет... на нем установлена камода... он входит в состав сети из 53 машин и 1 сервера, я хочу чтобы на всех остальных машинах камода автоматом обнавлялась с моей машины (типа указать путь к папке с базами для обнавления, которая находится на моей машине).

----------


## Sanych

Архив надо качать с отключенным антивирусом и распаковывать тоже. ПОтом только натравить антивирус. Иначе он убъёт вирусы ещё при скачке.
А насчёт такого обновления я ничего не знаю. Порой Google,  я 100% уверен, что раз и для корпаративных клиентов комбайн бесплатный, то на нём работают и обновляют в локалке.

----------


## rav0001

> Архив надо качать с отключенным антивирусом и распаковывать тоже. ПОтом только натравить антивирус. Иначе он убъёт вирусы ещё при скачке.


я так и делал, но каспер их не нашол...
лана я попробавал на другой машине и кис10 уже сканет 30 мин 900 объектов, в то время как камода просканил за 11 сек! еще папробую авирай потом скрины киса и авиры вылажу...

----------


## Sanych

Чёт странно как-то Каспер себя ведёт. Жаль я свой удалил уже.

----------


## Sanych

Тема по локальному обновлению на форуме Комодо - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А через Дополнительно - Настройки - ОБновления и Соединения. Там не пробовал порыться???

----------


## rav0001

Привет. Проверил я тремя антивирями и каспер мне не понравелся... (если открыть архив там будет 3732 объекта, каспер же находит и проверяет 4208!!!!!)..
И вот результаты:

----------


## rav0001

Теперь авира

----------


## rav0001

И победитель... в данной наминации COMODO 5
Проверка длилась 11 сек.(самый быстрый), одекватно показал количество проверяемых файлов, и больше всего нашол вирей.
Прошу любить и жаловать....

----------


## Sanych

Ну что, очень даже не плохо  Только вот 11 сек у меня ни разу не вышло. 30-40 сек.

----------


## vova230

Че-то предыдущая страница каспером не пускается, вроде как вирус кричит.

----------


## Sanych

Там забит код на тестовый eicar типо вирус. Я его удалил.

----------


## vova230

Да, я проверил и касперский так и показал, что тест, но как-то сразу было не по себе.

----------


## rav0001

Всем привет. 
Даа ребята СЕГОДНЯ comodo разочаровал меня(((
Он бля, не нашел вирус который систему вешает в синий экран смерти!!
 Rootkit.Win32.Stuxnet.b	I:\WINNT\system32\drivers\mrxnet.sys	
 Rootkit.Win32.Stuxnet.a	I:\WINNT\system32\drivers\mrxcls.sys	
Эта пришел каюк  2000 винде, тоже делает с XP	, А если на зараженной машине стоит ВБА, то он заменяет файлы антевиря и тот тоже ложится!!!!
Спас меня каспер даже со старыми базами!! Обнаружил и удалил все… Машины снова ожили…
Вот те и ахеренный антивирь…((

----------


## Sanych

Ну никто не говорил что он ахеренный, говорили что альтернатива платным. 

Не мог бы ты скинуть этот вирус если есть??? 
Кстати где-то уже было про этот *Стухнет* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## rav0001

Antivirus	Version	Last Update	Result
AhnLab-V3	2010.12.14.00	2010.12.14	Win-Trojan/Stuxnet.17400.B
AntiVir	7.11.0.31	2010.12.14	TR/Rootkit.Gen
Antiy-AVL	2.0.3.7	2010.12.14	Trojan/Win32.Stuxnet.gen
Avast	4.8.1351.0	2010.12.13	Win32:Stuxnet
Avast5	5.0.677.0	2010.12.13	Win32:Stuxnet
AVG	9.0.0.851	2010.12.13	Generic18.BCVK
BitDefender	7.2	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Stuxnet.A
CAT-QuickHeal	11.00	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Stuxnet.b
ClamAV	0.96.4.0	2010.12.14	Trojan.Rootkit.Stuxnet-1
Command	5.2.11.5	2010.12.14	W32/Stuxnet.B
Comodo	7057	2010.12.14	TrojWare.Win32.Rootkit.Stuxnet.a
DrWeb	5.0.2.03300	2010.12.14	Trojan.Stuxnet.1
Emsisoft	5.1.0.1	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Win32.Stuxnet!IK
eSafe	7.0.17.0	2010.12.13	Win32.Temphid
eTrust-Vet	36.1.8040	2010.12.14	Win32/Stuxnet.A
F-Prot	4.6.2.117	2010.12.13	W32/Stuxnet.B
F-Secure	9.0.16160.0	2010.12.14	Rootkit:W32/Stuxnet.A
Fortinet	4.2.254.0	2010.12.13	W32/Stuxnet.B!tr.rkit
GData	21	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Stuxnet.A
Ikarus	T3.1.1.90.0	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Win32.Stuxnet
Jiangmin	13.0.900	2010.12.13	Rootkit.Stuxnet.c
K7AntiVirus	9.72.3235	2010.12.13	RootKit
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Win32.Stuxnet.b
McAfee	5.400.0.1158	2010.12.14	Generic Rootkit.d
McAfee-GW-Edition	2010.1C	2010.12.14	Generic Rootkit.d
Microsoft	1.6402	2010.12.14	Trojan:WinNT/Stuxnet.B
NOD32	5701	2010.12.14	Win32/Stuxnet.A
Norman	6.06.12	2010.12.14	W32/Stuxnet.E
nProtect	2010-12-14.01	2010.12.14	Trojan/W32.Rootkit.17400
Panda	10.0.2.7	2010.12.13	Rootkit/TmpHider
PCTools	7.0.3.5	2010.12.14	Rootkit.Stuxnet
Prevx	3.0	2010.12.14	-
Rising	22.78.00.04	2010.12.14	Worm.Win32.Stuxnet.d
Sophos	4.60.0	2010.12.14	W32/Stuxnet-B
SUPERAntiSpyware	4.40.0.1006	2010.12.14	-
Symantec	20101.3.0.103	2010.12.14	W32.Stuxnet
TheHacker	6.7.0.1.099	2010.12.13	Trojan/Stuxnet.a
TrendMicro	9.120.0.1004	2010.12.14	RTKT_STUXNET.A
TrendMicro-HouseCall	9.120.0.1004	2010.12.14	RTKT_STUXNET.A
VBA32	3.12.14.2	2010.12.13	Rootkit.TmpHider
VIPRE	7645	2010.12.14	Trojan.Win32.Generic!BT
ViRobot	2010.12.14.4200	2010.12.14	Trojan.Win32.RT-Stuxnet.17400
VirusBuster	13.6.92.0	2010.12.13	Rootkit.Stuxnet.Z

----------


## rav0001

ето те кто ДОЛЖНЫ его находить и comodo здесь есть.... Но бля н...ра. У мня можно сказать пол отдела легло изза етого вируса....

----------


## Sanych

> Comodo 7057 2010.12.14 TrojWare.Win32.Rootkit.Stuxnet.a


Ну видет же. Я читал про этот стухнет, его летом запалили первый раз. Потом пошли его модификации. Большинство антивирей его знают уже. Мне саму заразу бы на проверку. Не могу найти через поисковик. А иначе невозможно пока ничего сказать.

----------


## Sanych

А у тебя Sandboxs включен?

----------


## rav0001

включен((
Ну как проверил??

----------


## Sanych

Вот я читал такую фишку: сандбокс это что-то вроде безопасного режима. Подозрительный файл запускается в безопасной среде с ограниченными правами. Но особо хитрый заразы умудряются оттуда ускользнуть. Поэтому Сандбокс надо отключить, а предоставить это дело проактивной защите. Включить проактивку в режим - Безопасный. И тогда проскочить будет намного сложнее. У меня так с самого начала и настроено.

----------


## Sanych

Понимаешь, если в общем сказать, я очень сомневаюсь что Комодо его тупо не увидел. Тут другая причина должна быть.

----------


## rav0001

> Вот я читал такую фишку: сандбокс это что-то вроде безопасного режима. Подозрительный файл запускается в безопасной среде с ограниченными правами. Но особо хитрый заразы умудряются оттуда ускользнуть. Поэтому Сандбокс надо отключить, а предоставить это дело проактивной защите. Включить проактивку в режим - Безопасный. И тогда проскочить будет намного сложнее. У меня так с самого начала и настроено.


Сделал, распаковал, проверил, не нашол!

----------


## Sanych

Кого распаковал? Дай мне если есть сам вирус.

----------


## rav0001

> Понимаешь, если в общем сказать, я очень сомневаюсь что Комодо его тупо не увидел. Тут другая причина должна быть.


Ну блин подключал несколько винтов с разными операционками на них и с разными антивирями... проверял comodай и он говорил ВСЕ чисто.
Посмотри я правил на 7 странице
там архив
пароль 123

----------


## Sanych

> ето те кто ДОЛЖНЫ его находить и comodo здесь есть.... Но бля н...ра. У мня можно сказать пол отдела легло изза етого вируса....


Сор. Не сразу увидел. Скачал, проверил:

----------


## rav0001

Че за н...х а вот что у меня
Может у меня с настройками чтото?? подскажи плз

----------


## Sanych

Антивирус - кумулятивный у меня, фаер - пользовательская политика, проактивка - Безопасный режим. Сандбокс - неактивен. Базы сегодняшние. НА вкладке - Антивирус - Профили сканирования ничего не менял. На вкладке Антивирус - настройки сканирования скрины:

----------


## Sanych

И второй -

----------


## Sanych

Вот Проактивка 2 скрина:

----------


## Sanych

И второй -

----------


## rav0001

Пасиб... но не помогло все тоже самое у мня в настройках... и млин не находит.

----------


## Sanych

Не могу объяснить почему не находит. У меня видит без проблем. Базы даже старее 7057 у меня. Конкретно тот архив проверяю, что выложил выше. Находит сразу.

----------


## rav0001

Короче я в полном недоумении...
Млин тут причин может быть куча...
Носамое прикольное в том что версия антивиря новая не требует обнавления, базы новые, настройки стандартные... а потом все помаксимому, ииии не находит.

----------


## Sanych

Загадка природы. Я загнал его на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Видят его антивири, только одни называеют - Стухнет.А, другие - Стухнет.В.

----------


## Sanych

Попробуй переустановить антивирь. Мож сбилось что.

----------


## rav0001

я тож туда загонял... и тот списак который я писал я скапировал  с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ])))))
но вот у мня такой глюк с камодай...

----------


## Sanych

Не знаю, я не жалуюсь. Пока по крайней мере.

----------


## Justin

*Вышла новая версия - Comodo Internet Security Free 5.3.174622.1216*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Comodo Internet Security Free - бесплатный инструмент комплексной защиты ПК от всевозможных интернет-угроз (вирусы, трояны, malware, хакерские атаки). Включает в себя антивирус Comodo AntiVirus, фаервол Comodo Firewall и специальный модуль защиты Comodo Defense+.
Обнаруживает, блокирует и уничтожает вирусы.
Проактивная защита.
Эвристический анализ.
Защита от интернет-атак.
Ежедневные, автоматические обновления антивирусных баз
Защита от переполнения буфера.
Защита от несанкционированного доступа и вирусов.
Защита важных системных файлов и записей реестра от внутренних атак.
Изолирование подозрительных файлов в карантин для предотвращения заражения ПК.
Система отражения от внешних угроз - Host Intrusion Prevention Systems.
Использование технологии Sandbox (песочница).
Контроль за работой приложений и блокировка потенциально опасных операций по заданным критериям.
Встроенный планировщик сканирования.
Кроме этого, Comodo Internet Security Free содержит систему рекомендаций ThreatCast, которая собирает информацию о решениях других пользователей относительно определенных действий на компьютере пользователя. Данные отображаются в окне предупреждения, давая пользователю представление о безопасности или опасности действия.

----------

